# Is this Bott's beer bottle really from 1893 (Chicago Worlds Fair on label)?



## embe (Jul 14, 2019)

Not sure if this is the correct area, but looking for some assistance with this old bottle.  Bott's Pure Malt Stout, Port Hope Canada. 

Was only able to find one other picture through Google but didn't have the 1893 label on there.  I fell into a bit of a rabbit hole researching 1893 Worlds Fair beer awards,  so thought I might as well join a bottle forum to see if any input.  What do you think, is it really from that era?  Thanks!


----------



## treasurekidd (Jul 14, 2019)

I would tend to think that that bottle is genuine...here's an 1896 ad that specifically mentions the 1893 World's Fair:

https://books.google.com/books?id=5...epage&q=bott's beer 1893 world's fair&f=false


----------



## embe (Jul 14, 2019)

Wow, that's really interesting.  Maybe my "beer" assumption wasn't entirely accurate.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 14, 2019)

That's a really nice bottle!  I imagine it can't be that common.  1890s definitely looks like the right time frame, probably not from exactly 1893 though as they would have advertised the award for years after (you can still sometimes find products advertising the awards they won in the late 19th century).  I've always wondered how those awards worked, there seem to have been an awful lot of them awarded and even fairly small and obscure local companies claimed to have won them at international fairs.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 14, 2019)

I'd say it dates from possibly 1893 to possibly another 10 or 20 years after that. As Canadian bottles said they could have said that on there bottles for years. LEON.


----------



## saratogadriver (Jul 15, 2019)

The bottle form is certainly from 1880s up into early 1900s.

I've not seen beer put up in that bottle type before.   I've mostly seen labeled spring waters.  

Jim G


----------



## embe (Jul 15, 2019)

So if it's really that old, is there anything recommended to help "preserve" the label or jut leave as-is?  (All the other bottles I've come across are newer and don't have paper labels).


----------



## saratogadriver (Jul 15, 2019)

Those labels have lasted for over 100 years and will continue to last.   You're good.  nothing to be done except enjoy them.

jim G


----------



## treasurekidd (Jul 15, 2019)

I've seen people who take sheets of Mylar plastic and cut pieces big enough to cover the labels, then wrap them around the bottle and tape the ends together on the back to make a protective sleeve. Seems to work pretty well.


----------



## American (Jul 17, 2019)

I am looking at the lip and I have dug up dozens of bottles with that exact form from 1890's dumps in various sizes and shades of green.


----------



## embe (Oct 30, 2020)

__





						Bott's Pure Malt Stout Port Hope, Canada
					

I think this bottle deserves a new home, let me know if any interest.  Never seen another one quite like it.  Additional pics available on request.



					www.antique-bottles.net


----------



## mctaggart67 (Oct 31, 2020)

Those turn-mold beer bottles are pretty common in Canada. They were imported from Europe, particularly Germany, since they were cheaper and sturdier than Canadian beer bottles at the time. Heck, even the president of Canada's Sydenham Glass Co. (Wallaceburg, Ontario) admitted this reality before a federal government inquiry. Malt Stout and Malt Tonic were a fad in the 1890s through to the 1910s. These types of beers were brewers' efforts to dress beer up as medical and thus useful at a time of heightened temperance agitation. Bott moved from Port Hope to Walkerville (now part of Windsor, Ont.). The Port Hope examples are hard to find, verging on rare. The Walkerville Botts are easier to find, likely because the Walkerville Brewing Co., of which Bott was manager, was well financed for expansion by the Walker family of distilling fame.


----------

